# A Tree



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Took this yesterday evening an hour after sunset in Dalgety Bay, Fife. In the distance, you can see the Firth of Forth river and the historic Forth Road Bridge, the rail crossing that connects Fife and Lothian. I especially like the colours in the sky in this picture. Even when it was dark, the camera captured some nice lighting. It was extremely cold and I packed up quickly to enjoy the comfort of my car. Comments welcome. Ravinder.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

I like it - but would it be possible to shoot from a different angle without the bridge in the background? 
Just the tree on it's own could be a very striking image. Very Ansel Adams.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I like it!!


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

I like it, I think the colour of the bridge looks cool against the blue.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

rob28 said:


> I like it - but would it be possible to shoot from a different angle without the bridge in the background?
> Just the tree on it's own could be a very striking image. Very Ansel Adams.


Yes, I've seen picture of this tree taken from a different angle and that also looks good. I was planning to go back up at some point and take a different angle. Will do this soon.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Very nice.
A lonely figure sat on the bench would make it even better for me.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> Very nice.
> A lonely figure sat on the bench would make it even better for me.


I agree. That was an image that I had but there was nobody else around. Not many people will want to sit next to the water in -1 degrees, however.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice shot :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A stunning picture, looks like a proper post card.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------

